# Godaddy.com and other 'all-in-one' marketing sites



## paragonx (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Still new here adn just starting out. Would anyone recommend an 'all-in-one' site like goDaddy.com or the like for advertsising web design, etc...?
They seem pretty good in website design (need plenty of help on that) and promise providing linksd to your product on major websites like Google and Yahoo.
Another probably dumb question, but once your website is up & runing, do you automatically come up in 'autosearch'; i.e in Yahoo where it starts to take you to your desired location once you start to type in words? Do you have to register with Yahoo and Google to come up as a search location or is that something you have to purhase with them?
I'm not sure my registration with GoDaddy.com assures my ability to be listed on major search sites like Yahoo, Google, MSN, etc...

I am however, buying the surrounding domians (.biz, .net., .org) from another site as i have found their prices to be cheaper (7.99) than GoDaddy for other domain names.

Does anyone have on opinion on GoDaddy or the other search aspects involved?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

paragonx said:


> Still new here adn just starting out. Would anyone recommend an 'all-in-one' site like goDaddy.com or the like for advertsising web design, etc...?


My theory is, you can never expect someone to do all the work for you. Will a site based around that kind of ideology help you with setup and speed up your rollout? Probably, will they do it for you? Doubt it. 



paragonx said:


> Another probably dumb question, but once your website is up & runing, do you automatically come up in 'autosearch'; i.e in Yahoo where it starts to take you to your desired location once you start to type in words? Do you have to register with Yahoo and Google to come up as a search location or is that something you have to purhase with them?


You have to register your site with the search engines. I think there may be some applications out there that automatically register you, some hosts may also have an easy way to do this. Otherwise, you have to go to the search engine and look for their registration page. Search Engine Optimization is a whole other subject based on how to get listed at the top in most engines.


paragonx said:


> I'm not sure my registration with GoDaddy.com assures my ability to be listed on major search sites like Yahoo, Google, MSN, etc...
> 
> I am however, buying the surrounding domians (.biz, .net., .org) from another site as i have found their prices to be cheaper (7.99) than GoDaddy for other domain names.
> 
> Does anyone have on opinion on GoDaddy or the other search aspects involved?


Unsure about what you're unsure about. I had domains registered with GoDaddy in the past, and would have them hosted on a separate web server. They used to be the cheapest registrar. They've been in business for a long time, so they must be doing something right. When you purchase the other domains, you should be able to forward them to your main site.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

most domain site oursource their hosting setups...

i use godaddy to register my website names
webstrike solutions for my hosting


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I use deluxe hosting with godaddy and buy all my domains. I design my sites myself.. not real up to date tech savy but i get the job done.


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Personally, I absolutely can't STAND GoDaddy. I've had so many problems with them over the years. I have domains with several providers and they have succeded in making the possible, highly improbable. Their user interface is confusing and clutered. Although I'm fairly tech savvy, for the newbie this can be absolutely frustrating. I subscribed to a couple of their marketing campaigns and website enhancement tools, more out of lack of time, as opposed to know-how. I would suggest not using them, do some research on SEO, meta-tagging and keywording and you'll be just fine. I can't believe I'm going to say this but I've had the best time using Yahoo. 

Hope this helps, I feel better now.




PS We're saving up for our own dedicated server.


----------



## Down The Leg Inc (Jan 17, 2008)

I will only use Godaddy and love them!!! They are by far the friendliest,knowledgeable support I have ever seen in MY LIFE. I buy everthing there and host also. I have never spent more than 1 min EVER on hold with them.


----------



## The Mad Designer (Dec 29, 2007)

I use godaddy for all my stuff. i know people up here trash godaddy but i have used them for about 8 years and havnet had one single issue.


----------



## paragonx (Jul 3, 2008)

Very funny and iroic thing: As I was conemplating thsi stuff and looking at Godaddy's website, a commerical for them comes on TV with Danica Patrick. 

Now I don't know about you, but I have NEVER seen a GoDaddy commercial ever. I'm on their site checking things out and I see it come on the tube.

I take it as a sign of divine intervntion  I think I have to go with them for website design, hosting, and advertsing mix on the major seach engines.


----------



## paragonx (Jul 3, 2008)

Daniel Slatkin said:


> Personally, I absolutely can't STAND GoDaddy. I've had so many problems with them over the years. I have domains with several providers and they have succeded in making the possible, highly improbable. Their user interface is confusing and clutered. Although I'm fairly tech savvy, for the newbie this can be absolutely frustrating. I subscribed to a couple of their marketing campaigns and website enhancement tools, more out of lack of time, as opposed to know-how. I would suggest not using them, do some research on SEO, meta-tagging and keywording and you'll be just fine. I can't believe I'm going to say this but I've had the best time using Yahoo.
> 
> Hope this helps, I feel better now.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Yahoo is tempting b/c I already have two oter email accounts with them. They are my favorite search engine. I never never even lookoutside Yahoo or Google (sometimes MSN). I'm also very tempted to get my business cards out there but I'm not sure it would be too cheesy to have the contact email at i.e. [email protected] instead of [email protected]
There seems to be a farily easy format to follow...do you know if they will'purchase .com sites that are just 'sitting' (and the main one I need for for my website/ owner wants $60). I have Yahoo's costs running at around $135 per year with a lot of benefits - which isn't too bad but I would have to compare vs. GoDaddy. Also, will Yahoo charge you minimally to buy the surrounding domains (.org, .biz, .net) ?

I had no idea they had such a strong affiliation with Google -you would seem to get a lot of exposure and advertisement on Yahoo and Google.

Daniel, what do you and others think? Tough call vs. GoDaddy.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

paragonx said:


> Yeah, Yahoo is tempting b/c I already have two oter email accounts with them. They are my favorite search engine. I never never even lookoutside Yahoo or Google (sometimes MSN). I'm also very tempted to get my business cards out there but I'm not sure it would be too cheesy to have the contact email at i.e. [email protected] instead of [email protected]
> There seems to be a farily easy format to follow...do you know if they will'purchase .com sites that are just 'sitting' (and the main one I need for for my website/ owner wants $60). I have Yahoo's costs running at around $135 per year with a lot of benefits - which isn't too bad but I would have to compare vs. GoDaddy. Also, will Yahoo charge you minimally to buy the surrounding domains (.org, .biz, .net) ?
> 
> I had no idea they had such a strong affiliation with Google -you would seem to get a lot of exposure and advertisement on Yahoo and Google.
> ...


I run 6 sites with godaddy.. I have used them for over 5 years. My cost for host all 6 sites per year is $65. FOR ALL 6. Not pet month but all 6 for a year. And I have only used less then 5% of the space provided. I could add more and it would still be the same as I have unlimited domain. Never had a problem with them. Lou


----------



## Down The Leg Inc (Jan 17, 2008)

I will admit Daniel is right the UI is confusing and crowded to say the least. Also I think yahoo "gives" your main domain to you but the rest are FULL price. Godaddy is $1.99 for each individual service you buy- Hosting 1,Traffic 1,etc.


----------



## paragonx (Jul 3, 2008)

Down The Leg Inc said:


> I will admit Daniel is right the UI is confusing and crowded to say the least. Also I think yahoo "gives" your main domain to you but the rest are FULL price. Godaddy is $1.99 for each individual service you buy- Hosting 1,Traffic 1,etc.


Yeah, I have to admit,GoDaddy loks a bit more inclusive. I'm a little worried b/c I'm not real tech-saavy but can usually get it if I apply myelf. Plus the syncronicity of seeing the Danica Patrick commercial - I think that seals it for me 
Is their website design ricky? Do they accept pics in simple format (jpeg, etc...) Can they help you negotiate a better price for a domain that is just 'sitting' (Owner wants $60).

Thanks guys.


----------



## Down The Leg Inc (Jan 17, 2008)

paragonx said:


> Yeah, I have to admit,GoDaddy loks a bit more inclusive. I'm a little worried b/c I'm not real tech-saavy but can usually get it if I apply myelf.
> Plus the syncronicity of seeing the Danica Patrick commercial - I think that seals it for me
> Is their website design ricky? Do they accept pics in simple format (jpeg, etc...) Can they help you negotiate a better price for a domain that is just 'sitting' (Owner wants $60).
> 
> Thanks guys.



Ya their "website tonight" is pretty easy to use and it does take simple format. I'm not sure about their designer or the negotiation but I did kinda pull that ("backorder")on a domain once but it had to goto auction.


----------



## SBEMedia (Jun 26, 2008)

Kinda depends on what you want to use your website for, i.e. is it strictly apparel or are you going to be incorporating other services, sales, etc? 

If you're just going to be selling apparel and other textile related products I'd suggest (Pikiware - they allow you to be either a fulfillment center - you fulfill the orders, or create a free 'affiliate' store where you are paid comissions from a fulfillment center) now mind you I am biased as I am a customer of Pikiware (there's also other services such as Zazzle or Cafe Press etc.) but for my input Pikiware has done an amazing job, not only in regards to customer service, but also ease of use. For me, it doesn't matter when things go right with a particular website/company etc., it's when things turn into an absolute cluster and what the company does in response to that. In GoDaddy's case I had a few bouts with them and every time I felt like hammering my head into a brick wall.

If you do choose a Pikware or other similar format, that will allow you more time to focus on your marketing, as there are many templates/themes you can choose from. Then all you have to do is imbed the keyword/meta tag information into the template. You can then post your website on the "Open Directory Project" ODP - Open Directory Project which will help get your website listed. Then just start posting in blogs, on MerchantCircle.com | Find new customers., various forums, etc. All of this will help get your name out there faster, and as I have seen, more efficiently than any of the standard SEO products.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

paragonx said:


> Can they help you negotiate a better price for a domain that is just 'sitting' (Owner wants $60).


$60 is bargain basement stuff for a squatted domain. Someone thought it was worth registering in the first place, and now you do too. If you really want the domain I wouldn't risk yet another person coming along and snapping it up at $60 while you wait.


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

paragonx said:


> Now I don't know about you, but I have NEVER seen a GoDaddy commercial ever. I'm on their site checking things out and I see it come on the tube.


Their ads have gotten much tamer these days with Danica. Back in 2005 and forward anyone who watches the SuperBowl would catch their ads. In 2005 their ad got pulled after one showing for being too obscene. Go to msnbc.com and search for "Ad for GoDaddy too hot to handle" to see the article about their 2005 "problems". That was some smart marketing if you can stomach the criticism. People talked about them for a long time after that and IMHO that is what pushed them over the edge as one of the leaders in webhosting etc.

If you are going to go with GoDaddy, I did find a Blog that the guy posts promos codes for GoDaddy. I know GoDaddy is not happy about this, but this guy is listed on all sorts of websites and it seems like a way to save money. livecodes.blogspot.com


----------



## Down The Leg Inc (Jan 17, 2008)

*promo code "gdp0730t" 10 % off domains **(good till July 31 2008)**."**gdp0705s"** for 25% off domains(good till July 31 2008)They send them to me about every other day. Let me know if anybody ever needs one. They send them for all kinds of stuff to.
*


----------



## paragonx (Jul 3, 2008)

Down The Leg Inc said:


> *promo code "gdp0730t" 10 % off domains **(good till July 31 2008)**."**gdp0705s"** for 25% off domains(good till July 31 2008)They send them to me about every other day. Let me know if anybody ever needs one. They send them for all kinds of stuff to.*


I checked out that list you suggested yesterday: thanks. And that is a substantial discount today.

Are these filled in during 'checkout' b/c I haven't decided on my services yet.


----------



## Down The Leg Inc (Jan 17, 2008)

Ya they are but I think you can see the "corrected" total before you put you credit card in.


----------



## coloroverload (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't think you need any of that stuff godaddy sells. You should be able to do all the marketing yourself.

*Use:*

Search Engine Optimization

Link Exchanges

Social Bookmarking Sites

Social Networking Sites

T Design Gallereis

T Shirt Blogs

Tradeshows and Events

Word of Mouth


----------



## paragonx (Jul 3, 2008)

coloroverload said:


> I don't think you need any of that stuff godaddy sells. You should be able to do all the marketing yourself.
> 
> *Use:*
> 
> ...


You are far too advanced for me my friend. I'm just starting out and I need that stuff handled for me - especially website design and registration on Yahoo and Google. I'm having a hard enough time getting the dsign printed and distributed.


----------



## Down The Leg Inc (Jan 17, 2008)

The "marketing" stuff is what he is saying to try and do by yourself and not pay godaddy for. I totally agree with that also. Think about it, have you ever bought a shirt by seeing it flash up on a add banner or in some spam email or a pop up? Me neither so just try and hang on this site or webucate yourself about all the things coloroverload listed. Those will be better money and energy spent and hell most of what he listed is free.


----------



## jshade (Feb 24, 2007)

Can godday just be used as a shoping cart that you can add on to your own site that you already have up?


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

jshade said:


> Can godday just be used as a shoping cart that you can add on to your own site that you already have up?


Yes - They have an online shopping cart system called "Quick Shopping Cart" and it can be set-up as shop.yourdomain.com. It is a pretty easy to use product, but can also be done for free with other online cart systems like OS Commerce etc. Those other options do require a little more knowledge to set-up, but can be done.


----------



## paragonx (Jul 3, 2008)

coloroverload said:


> I don't think you need any of that stuff godaddy sells. You should be able to do all the marketing yourself.
> 
> *Use:*
> 
> ...


If I may ask, which one of these (or other) would help with website design? I just bought my main website (which was sitting-yah!) for $60 but I have no idea how to design it.

Sorry, just starting out!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

paragonx said:


> If I may ask, which one of these (or other) would help with website design? I just bought my main website (which was sitting-yah!) for $60 but I have no idea how to design it.
> 
> Sorry, just starting out!


None of those help with web design, but they could help with marketing your site.

For web design, you would need to hire a web designer from a freelance place like 99designs.com, guru.com, elance.com, odesk.com, etc.


----------



## paragonx (Jul 3, 2008)

I went to this place called 'Sedo' to buy the .com and then it lead me to 1&1 webmail...
Has anyone used either one of these services and what can you get or what is especially good out of either? (Sorry, again for the rudimentary ??'s) I'm just trying to cut down my sources for hosting, domain names, and website design.

Thanks,


----------



## jshade (Feb 24, 2007)

AaronM said:


> Yes - They have an online shopping cart system called "Quick Shopping Cart" and it can be set-up as shop.yourdomain.com. It is a pretty easy to use product, but can also be done for free with other online cart systems like OS Commerce etc. Those other options do require a little more knowledge to set-up, but can be done.


Do you mean that when a customer hits the "buy now" button or whatever it sends them to a page you make with godaddy at 
shop.yourdomain.com? Or does the URL to your site become shop.yourdomain.com? Cause i just need a cart system on my site, but its gotta be better than paypale.
-thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

paragonx said:


> I went to this place called 'Sedo' to buy the .com and then it lead me to 1&1 webmail...
> Has anyone used either one of these services and what can you get or what is especially good out of either? (Sorry, again for the rudimentary ??'s) I'm just trying to cut down my sources for hosting, domain names, and website design.
> 
> Thanks,


I don't know which links you clicked, so there's 1000 different possibilities to explain what could have happened 

But I have used Sedo before to both buy and sell domain names, and each time it has been an easy transaction.

1and1 web hosting is something TOTALLY different and separate than Sedo. 

Sedo is a marketplace for domain names. 

1and1 is a web hosting company (that also offers domain name registrations, as many web hosting companies do). 

If you search for 1and1 using the search box at the top of our site, you'll find other threads and posts where members have shared their experience with that particular company.


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

jshade said:


> Do you mean that when a customer hits the "buy now" button or whatever it sends them to a page you make with godaddy at
> shop.yourdomain.com? Or does the URL to your site become shop.yourdomain.com? Cause i just need a cart system on my site, but its gotta be better than paypale.
> -thanks


Not exactly. With Quick Shopping Cart from GoDaddy if you have it directed to normal URL you cannot add additional pages to it outside of what it part of the shopping cart. For example you could not go in and put a blog on it or a static page for awards or something like that. Therefore you need to have some regular hosting for you normal URL and then for the products you are selling you will link them to shop.yourdomain.com.

Also you mentioned that you need something better than PayPal. Quick Shopping Cart is just that a shopping Cart. In addition to it you would have to get set up with a merchant services account which I'm finding out is not as easy as I thought. Once you are set up with that then you link that into the shopping cart.


----------



## jshade (Feb 24, 2007)

when you say merchant account, do u mean a paypal merchant account? Do i have to integrate paypal?


----------



## paragonx (Jul 3, 2008)

jshade said:


> when you say merchant account, do u mean a paypal merchant account? Do i have to integrate paypal?


Honestly, I don't think I was thinking about PayPal b/c it's some work for the customer to set-up. I have heard aout these 'merchant accounts' (or something close to it) that allows the customer to pay directly w/ credit card.
I'm going to see if I can set it up that way on Yahoo but as I'm just getting into design, I'm not sure if I can do this...

Thoughts anyone?


----------

